# Where to buy tanks?



## Julz (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi All,

I'm new to the forum and somewhat new to this 'hobby'. I was just wondering if there are any good places to buy tanks that has a good variety. I've tried PJ's, Big Als but was wondering if there are other stores that has more variety. I'm not looking for a custom built tank but I just want to go in a store to see different shapes and sizes. I live in the Scarborough area but will be in Orillia this weekend so if there's any stores in Orillia I might be able to visit.


thanks for the help.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi Julz,

you can try Lucky's: And if you arent happy there, your best bet would be to check under the other store listings in this forum under general marketplace discussion and you can call them or check out their websites if they have any. Try the below link:

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13046

goodluck!


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

Big Al's has become known for a great assortment of standard aquariums. For larger custom tanks you may want to consider North American Fish Breeders. I use Aquapets for Miracles or Hagen brands. Ricky bought out all the trimless Aquahome tanks from Hagen if you want a small (less than 5 gallon) rimless for a nano.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank*

hey there do u recall how much ricky wanted for the small 5 gal tanks , 
thanks 
tom


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

Not sure. I paid around 12 bucks for the smallest one. I think it was a 1-1/2 gallon. If you don't need the rimless version it would be far better buying a trimmed tank if you need it for utility. Of course for a nano plant tank trimless is the nicest looking. Give him a call. Sorry I can't give you a price...


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi Julz, if you're not in a huge rush, I'd suggest doing some searching and buying used tanks in good condition from forums such as this and pn. I've scored some really nice deals on tanks and equipment much cheaper than retail with the benefit of not having to pay taxes either. 

The key is to look for ads that clearly state SHOW ROOM condition. That means its almost new condition and little defects to show for it.

If you want even cheaper deals, look for FISH ROOM condition tanks. Then again, with these, buyer beware.

As with buying anything used, the responsibility is yours to make sure everything is in order before you pay for the item and take it home.


----------



## Julz (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys..I've been looking around and still doing some research. I heard Big Al's have a huge sale during boxing week. Is it worth waiting a couple of months for it? Do you really get huge discounts? I went to lucky's on Monday was really busy lol. They were selling some pretty good size tanks that I liked. Anyone know if lifetech is good? Does it really matter what brand it is? I'm looking for 65-75 gal tanks. Looking in putting a couple of piranhas in there.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Julz said:


> Thanks for the info guys..I've been looking around and still doing some research. I heard Big Al's have a huge sale during boxing week. Is it worth waiting a couple of months for it? Do you really get huge discounts? I went to lucky's on Monday was really busy lol. They were selling some pretty good size tanks that I liked. Anyone know if lifetech is good? Does it really matter what brand it is? I'm looking for 65-75 gal tanks. Looking in putting a couple of piranhas in there.


For standard size, standard looking rectangle glass tanks, big Al's have their prices down hands down.

For custom tanks, I typically recommend JOHN at NAFB or Miracles if you want a brand behind it but cost a bit more in price. Perfecto does make custom sizes too if you can get BA to custom order it in (but probably not cheap).

Lifetech are very good looking Chinese made tanks, the only issue has to do with warranty, if you can make sure Lucky stand behind their product for exchange or refund (not the manufacturer or exporter or wholesaler), you should be good. These are not to be used in saltwater setup though, very primitive on their SW ones.


----------

